# Moving to Washington



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

What happens to your points when you move out of state? I graduate this December and it appears my job will be taking me to the Puget Sound region of Washington State. I have points for elk, deer, and OIL. Will I keep these points and they will just be used for my out of state tags or will they be left there just in case I come back to Utah one day? My best guess is I will be in Washington for a minimum of 2-5 years unless we just stay permanently. Any info would be appreciated. 

I guess on that same note, what are my hunting options in the Puget Sound region of Washington State? I grew up hunting deer and elk. I have also fished Strawberry, Deer Creek, and Jordanelle my whole life. Hoping some of you know what to hunt and fish for in Washington. Thanks again.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Once you hook into a Salmon or Steelhead, you will quickly forget the likes of Strawberry and Jordanelle. Late blacktail hunts on the coast and the ability to hunt 3 species of deer and two species of elk. Pretty cool place......if you like to be moist.------SS


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

How does the hunting work up there? From Google Maps it would appear anything up to an hour east is all private land. Do most people drive out and hunt the Forest Land that is about an hour and a half/two hours away? Just wondering if my googling is correct. I'll have to jump on the washington fish and game website and do some research. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Points are points no matter where you live. One nice advantage being a non resident is that now you can put in for all the LE and OIL hunts. Then if you return you can have a bunch of points to help you in the draws as a resident since the odds on non residents drawing a lot of these tags are so far out there. 

I figure that I'll draw a Utah bison tag in another 15-20 years as a non resident and I have enough points to almost draw as a resident now, not to mention moose and sheep tags.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Critter said:


> Points are points no matter where you live. One nice advantage being a non resident is that now you can put in for all the LE and OIL hunts. Then if you return you can have a bunch of points to help you in the draws as a resident since the odds on non residents drawing a lot of these tags are so far out there.
> 
> I figure that I'll draw a Utah bison tag in another 15-20 years as a non resident and I have enough points to almost draw as a resident now, not to mention moose and sheep tags.


This is what I'm looking forward to most - I'm out in VA now for at least the next four years. It's time for me to speed up my LE points!

I've only worked on elk and mountain goat points so far, but now I'll throw in LE deer and LE pronghorn.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for that info. That is good to know. I'll have to start looking at all the non-resident odds for drawing tags now. Hopefully I can still draw a general season tag and come back every year for that. It'll just be 10X as expensive.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Lots and lots of huntable private timber land. Walk in access type places loaded with deer and elk a few minutes east of The I-5 corridor.-----SS


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Ah Washington, most people look to other states to hunt in. Deer is not bad and there is elk but I have not hunted elk here in close to 15 years. I go to Utah and Wyoming. Now don't believe the stuff you just heard about steelhead and salmon. The correct thing to say about the fishing is, "Once you hook into a tuna, you will pass to the darkside and salmon and steelhead become nothing more than something to kill time with if you have to kill time.

Yes, I am a "Tunaholic" and I require no help except money for gas to chase them when they are close enough.





































So when you get here I can direct you to ways to get on some boats. Its all about who you know.

Watch the following video from my web site for a look into what makes tuna fishing so great! There will be two videos pop up. One is HD and is of better quality. Pause one of them. If you also look around a bit on my site, you will find a few more videos. Just for full disclosure, I am ProStaff for Evinrude!

http://justkeepfishing.com/Ilwacotuna7911.html


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

HeberHunter said:


> How does the hunting work up there? From Google Maps it would appear anything up to an hour east is all private land. Do most people drive out and hunt the Forest Land that is about an hour and a half/two hours away? Just wondering if my googling is correct. I'll have to jump on the washington fish and game website and do some research. Thanks for the heads up though.


How is that much different from Utah, we have a lot of private land until you get about an hour out of the valley as well.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> Once you hook into a Salmon or Steelhead, you will quickly forget the likes of Strawberry and Jordanelle. Late blacktail hunts on the coast and the ability to hunt 3 species of deer and two species of elk. Pretty cool place......if you like to be moist.------SS


This was my thinking as well, with plentiful bigger fish up there I would stay plenty busy.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

You simply can not compare Utah to Washington when it comes to private/public lands. Yes there is some very good hun ting to be had here in Washington, but nothing at all close to what Utah has.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, it sounds like Washington will be quite the adventure! 30-06, I was mostly referencing that because I was born and raised in Heber City and every hill around there is Forest Service. Guess I was just super spoiled growing up and being able to basically go out the back door and hike into the hills. As for the tuna I think I could get hooked on that. I served a mission for my church in Hawaii and while on Oahu, Maui, and the Big Island we did a lot of fishing. We'd get yellow fin tuna, squid, mahi mahi, black tip shark, etc. We weren't allowed to go out on the ocean but we'd just setup shop from the shore. Nothing like some fresh fish right out of the ocean. Half the time it'd never make it home. We'd just cut it up and eat it raw right there with some soy sauce, pickled ginger, and wasabi. 

I've basically got 3 options when I get up there. I'll either be near Puyallup, Renton, or Everett. Not sure if I'll get to pick or if it'll just be a shot at the dart board. Either way it looks like those are all inland next to the sound and I'd have to travel a bit to get to the greater ocean. Sounds like I'll have to pick up a lot more than just the deer, elk, trout, and salmon. 

Now, I know up in Canada and Alaska they've got the halibut as well. Is there a halibut season off the coast of Washington as well? Also, how does the elk hunting compare to that in Utah? I've recently gotten into bow hunting and it sounds like a lot of the areas up there would be well suited to hunting with the bow.

Thanks for all of the replies and I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I assume then you will be working for the same place my son does? My daughter lives in Heber. If you get Puyallup, you are close to me. If you get Renton, say hello to my son. I guess he made friends with the CEO the other day shutting down a new crane because it had not been inspected yet. Yes there is a halibut season, but it is very short offshore. Sometimes only 4 days long. Other areas open longer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HeberHunter said:


> .........................................
> 
> I've basically got 3 options when I get up there. I'll either be near Puyallup, Renton, or Everett. Not sure if I'll get to pick or if it'll just be a shot at the dart board................................................................


Kinda like asking Mrs. Lincoln how she liked the play. jk I vote for Puyallup.

Life is what ya make of it. Good luck.

I'm working in Tacoma. I wanna go home.

.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, I work for Boeing at the moment here in SLC. I really like the place but they don't have a lot of engineering openings. There are a ton up in Seattle though. Talked to the chief engineer here in Salt Lake and he said Tukwila and Puyallup are my most likely bets up there. I haven't been a huge fisherman my whole life but that is mainly because we always fished the shores. Then 2 years ago we got a boat and have mostly just trolled the lakes around Heber. I'm excited I'll get the chance at the Salmon, Steelhead, Tuna, and Halibut. Plus, I'll be that much closer to Canada and Alaska. I bet there is a learning curve on the deer and elk but I am sure to give it my best shot. One last question, how long will I have to live in Washington to buy resident tags?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Kinda like asking Mrs. Lincoln how she liked the play. jk I vote for Puyallup.
> 
> Life is what ya make of it. Good luck.
> 
> ...


Have you had dinner at the Indian casino yet Goob? It's not bad. I spent a bunch of time there working on the I-5 bridge project. I bet it's still not finished.----SS


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

It used to be three months is all. Still that I think.


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies gentlemen. I'm glad that you've all taken the time to get me the info about my points converting over and what to expect hunting/fishing wise in Washington.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Have you had dinner at the Indian casino yet Goob? It's not bad. I spent a bunch of time there working on the I-5 bridge project. I bet it's still not finished.----SS


Didn't do the casino. Did do a fancy-dancy restaurant in downtown Tacoma; a house salad was $21.

That part of Washington is so crowded and the traffic is bad.

I worked up in Port Angeles last year quite a bit. That country is really nice, good hunting and great fishing. We rented a farm house above the Elwah Dam. We were there when they dynamited the dam away. Pretty cool.

I've worked for a Vancouver Washington company for over 13 years. Just have to live relatively close to an international airport.

Good luck HeberHunter

.


----------

